# Pizza and Mexican style fatties, 1st time w/Qview



## rp ribking (Sep 4, 2010)

Should of looked at the "Sticky" 1st. Smoked with Hickory at 225*, IT 172* for 2.5 hours.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 4, 2010)

wow they both look good, I love fatties


----------



## tom37 (Sep 4, 2010)

Those are looking pretty good, did they taste as good as they look.

Nice work.


----------



## richinct (Sep 5, 2010)

Those look good! Looks like you got a nice smoke ring on them.


----------

